# Green tomato cars



## Drive Alone (Nov 1, 2020)

How is it working with green tomato cars??


----------



## Hot Potato (Nov 2, 2020)

Seem ok. Started with them at start of lockdown - lots of hospital work, but also some biz clients. You have to dress smart and have decent car - lots of low emission work with my plug in. Not always easy to get through on phone, but system is ok and jobs made available each night to start next day. Pay is only weekly and no cash (obvs). 8/10


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Both posters only have 1 post. Curious


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I thought this was going to be a sequel to


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Did it work though? Did you google them like I did?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tell us more about this exciting opportunity to make money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Tell us more about this exciting opportunity to make money.


----------

